# Rearing container hammock style (Manual Incubator)



## pelo

Here's a bit of info that just may come in handy for rearing eggs with legs through to 2nd instar.All following pictures and info is from LaRiz (John) who gave me permission to post.Thanks LaRiz.


----------



## pelo

Drawing of the incubator:


----------



## pelo

final pic


----------



## pelo

Very easy to make.Get a 1 lb deli container.First drill a few vent holes just above where the substrate will be.Venting here is better.It will prevent nasties from getting at your spiders in the hammock.Next..add some very moist substrate to just below the vent holes.Next lay a paper towel over the delicup.Get another delicup and insert into the first delicup until the hammock has formed.Don't touch the substrate with the paper towel.Now tape the paper towel down around the outside of the delicup.Scotch tape works fine.Once taped secure remove the inset delicup which should leave you with a nice firm paper towel hammock.Take the eggsack...open very carefully and slowly and gently spill the eggs with legs into the cup/hammock.Remove any molds fungus or dead eggs.Snap on a tight fitting lid and your all set.Put into a warm(not too warm) location.You can also sheild it from any bright light.From there you can "gently" roll the eggs with legs around a couple times a day.You can also periodically moisten just the inside lip of the paper towel being careful not to wet the spiders.You can check daily and easily see and remove any nasties or dead spiders.An easy and proven method.Again credit and thanks to LaRiz for the pics,idea and instructions...peace


----------



## Immortal_sin

I've had GREAT sucess with this method for all but one of my eggsacs.
I do a bit of a variation, in that I use pantyhose as a second layer, in case for some reason the paper toweling fails. I don't let either one touch the substrate and become wet.
I usually keep the cup on top of my computer case, where it's nice and warm, but not too warm.
It worked perfectly in all cases except for my C fasciatum eggs, which I believe were never fertilized, and they dried up.


----------



## Immortal_sin

I use it below the paper towel. I noticed after I tried it alone the first time, the little 1st instar slings had a hard time maneuvering in it!


----------



## MizM

I used gauze (the medical type they use in bandages) with my g. roseas, was afraid the paper towel would give way if it got too moist.


----------



## JBoyer

I too used this method.  But instead of paper towel I used a piece of soft cotton T shirt.  Worked great!

Jennifer


----------



## Grael

hmm i was wondering could you put the cup in a airing cuboard would it be warm enough for them there?


----------



## Hallidaykill55

*more specific*

When you say not too warm what exactly do you mean.  I'm talking temperarure range.  I keep all of my T's in one of those plastic utility cupboards, like the kind you get in the hardware dept of wall mart.  And I keep it between 74.2 and 78.8 F.  would this be too warm?  Let me no as I'm am kind of new to the hobby.


----------



## RazorRipley

its cool that this got posted... I just got done building one exactly the same way a few mins ago. Micheal Jacobi taught me this trick last night. Wish me luck, Ive been keeping Ts for a year and a half, and right now Im juggling my first produced eggsacs.


----------



## Vasha

would cheesecloth work? it seems to be tougher than papertowel.


----------



## arline

Any preference on the substrate? Getting close to my first breeding and want max success.


----------



## TheSpiderHouse

Vasha said:
			
		

> would cheesecloth work? it seems to be tougher than papertowel.


 Ive used cheesecloth.. it works just fine.


----------



## Lochala

How can you tell if the eggs are dead or infertile? (please dont laugh,I'm really dumb.)   ;P


----------



## Steelweb

*works great*

after my female gram. rose decided to eat more then half her egg sack, i was forced to put the little guys in the panty sack (using nylons). all fifty are doing awesome a month in now. i'm a first time dad and it's pretty exciting. just waiting for the next molt before i seperate them.


p.s the tarantula keepers guide book by schultz saved the spl's lives (awesome book)


----------



## snipe4fun

What about light? does it matter if the incubator is in a dark location?   I know they aren't photosynthetic, but photosensitive perhaps?


----------



## Wade

Anybody ever use a coffee filter as a hammock? I've started doing this recently, they offer all the advantages of paper towels but they don't tear as easily, and they don't have the foot entanglement hazzards of fabric/mesh hammocks.

Wade


----------



## iluvspydrz

Wade said:
			
		

> Anybody ever use a coffee filter as a hammock? I've started doing this recently, they offer all the advantages of paper towels but they don't tear as easily, and they don't have the foot entanglement hazzards of fabric/mesh hammocks.
> 
> Wade


how has the coffee filter been working for you i'm a first time breeder, should i use that?


----------



## Wade

Well, I've only tried it twice, once it worked fine and the other time the spiderlings died, but I think the problem was pre-existing with this batch and had nothing to do with the filter.

Since it seems to be a new idea, you might want to use a more tradiotional material.

Wade


----------



## Tarantulasse

pelo said:
			
		

> You can also periodically moisten just the inside lip of the paper towel being careful not to wet the spiders.


Sorry, can someone clarify this part for me? Does this mean just slightly moisten the part of the paper towel outside of the container?


----------



## pelo

Tarantulasse said:
			
		

> Sorry, can someone clarify this part for me? Does this mean just slightly moisten the part of the paper towel outside of the container?


>>slightly moisten along the "inside" of the rim.I usually put just a few drops along the inside rim...one drop every couple of inches.Be careful not to do too much in one area as the water will quickly leech down to the egg/nymph area very quickly resulting in wet eggs/nymphs....something you definitely don't want.


----------



## ilovebugs

would it help to have an eye dropper to drip in the ventalation holes to keep the substrait moist?


----------



## ORION_DV8

Sorry to ask a dumb question but one thing i still have not understood is do you need to be rotating the eggs in the hammock or are they good just lying there. Sorry for the urgency but my B. albo dropped her sac 3 weeks ago approx and i am getting ready to pull it. also how long do they spend in the eggs with legs stage.

cheers
ORION


----------



## kyle_de_aussie

Whats the best temperature is it best to keep the sac at while incubating??? im guessing about 25 to 27 degree's celcius or 77 to 80 degree's in farenheit
Am i far off??


----------



## BakuBak

I do this same  but  instad of  soil   use  woter  themn put ewerything  to isolateing box  and set temperature ;]


----------



## Mendi

See what this rearing hammock did for me.... little 1st instars.... hours of counting

WOOOO HOOOOO Sounds like mega fun to me


----------



## azra3l

looks like Klingon caviar....

grats ona  healthy looking clutch there dude  good effort.


----------



## BakuBak

*Rearing container hammock style - upgrade - whot do U think ??*



why  do I think  it is better ?? ;

*more steril : no mold , no  mites :] 
*humid not wet in cocon conteiner 
*it is easyer to keep still temperature in woter  then in air 


whot  do You think about this ??


----------



## Stefan-V

*Nice*

You should put a weight on the bottom, or else it will not sink deep enough into the water and also for a little more stability.
besides that, I'd say "why not?":clap:  It needs to be tested though.


----------



## Crunchie

I had a B.vagans drop a sack three days ago and today she has expelled itfrom her burrow. There were a fair few black eggs but nost look viable. Should I try this method or should I just throw the eggs out? The tarantula keepers guide stated this method of incubating wasn't very successful. Has anyone had a go with this method even this soon after the eggs were laid?


----------



## dylan muir

*spiders*

hello all my name is dylan , i have just recently bought a chili rose spider and am in great need of answers to some question please


----------



## dylan muir

can ask a stupid question?  are spiders asexaul or do they need a partner, like male , female .


----------



## Gigas

All theraphosidae(tarantulas) need to have mated to produce eggs to my knowledge.


----------



## becca81

Although I'm not going to put it to much use this time around (sac mainly dried up), here's what I made using this thread.  I used a t-shirt instead of paper towels (paranoid about the paper towels ripping).


----------



## SpiderZone2

Your eggs will have collapsed and have a hardened look to them.


----------



## Raqua

BakuBak said:
			
		

> why  do I think  it is better ?? ;
> 
> *more steril : no mold , no  mites :]
> *humid not wet in cocon conteiner
> *it is easyer to keep still temperature in woter  then in air
> 
> whot  do You think about this ??


I use very simillar setup to yours.  Just reversed, water is in the smaller box.


----------



## Zorack

i dropped the egg sack on the floor by mistake!!!!, im so annoied with myself, all the eggs are broken away now from the ball it once was, is there fate sealed?


----------



## tacoma0680

yes i would use 100 percent peat moss it works great and help keep the peat moss moist


----------

